# Saltwater Shrimp Fly



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

These saltwater flies are killers on trout and redfish. The slow sink rate and weed/oyster guard keep you fishing and not trying to get off of a snag. I have tied several colors and patterns and would like to get some feedback on how these work for you. I will give 1 each to the first 10 callers for your input on any changes, colors, or improvements you see needed. The pictures of the redfish attest to how well they work. 361 920 8936


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are some dang good looking flies right there, not to mention a gracious offer


----------



## jzfrench (Apr 29, 2009)

How did you build up the body?


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try one. They look great


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

I really like the look of this pattern! What about these ideas?
1. Add a bead chain eye to invert the hook so it would be weedless, or are the legs acting like weed guards?
2. I would also tie one in brown and green. I have a had good luck with that color combo on shrimp and crab patterns.
3. Maybe add a small rattle under the body, give it a little noise will never hurt.

Love the creativity of fly fishing!
-John


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet, I think the whiskers are the key. Now if the wind would stop blowing I'll grab the stick!!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Seeing how the epoxy body should help out with the wind we are experiencing I like'em. Love the hookguards. The yellow (3rd one down) ticks my interest. Other colors - white over white for trout, pink over white for late summer, beige over white for fall brown shrimp miagration, and my fav - olive over red using a bright red thread for high vis. Sizes #2, #4, and #6. Hey answer your phone that's me calling. Tragically know for being a fly junky!
GOLDEN


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got mine tonite...now I have a reason to head to POC this weekend! SWEEEET! Thanks SWFG


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Got mine as well. Can't wait to try it.
Thanks, great looking


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Fished the shrimpfly this past weekend. First impression was that it casts better than you'd expect as it has some long (weighty) tenicles. I was using a friends 8 wt. rod and was able to cast it where ever I wanted. The wind was very managable this past weekend so that was not a problem. The fly did seem to turn over alot in the water while stripping and again that might be due to the tenicles...I dont know. All of that aside...THEY WORK! Caught 6 puppy drum using it in an hours time. The drum were just doing circles around me that afternoon and I could just drop the fly right into the middle of a pod of six to ten fish...strip it moderately fast and they would go into competition mode and charge the fly. It didn't work well with the redfish though but they were looking for a slower worked bait over the grassbeds. Thanks for the fly(s) and I will try and find some trout next time. That's where I think this fly will shine! I'll post up some pics soon. Wait till you see the 25lb.+ J A C K I caught in 12" of water in a back lake. MOOHAHAHA!


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Shrimp Fly*

These work
SFG


----------

